# Nvidia GeForce 3D Vision - Fragen



## Jasper (10. April 2010)

Hi,
ich bin ein großer Fan von 3D, egal ob im Kino oder vor dem PC.
Deswegen wollte ich mir das 3D Vision Kit von Nvidia kaufen.
Bevor ich das mache habe ich aber noch einen Haufen an Fragen für euch.

Ich will mir das 3D Vison Kit (130 Euro), einen 3D Bildschirm und eine Gefore Grafikkarte zulegen.
Bei dem Bildschrim dachte ich da an den Acer GD245HQbid (350 Euro).
Grafikkarte: Gefore GTX 470 (350 Euro)

Zurzeit, wird mich der 3D Spaß also 830 Euro kosten.

So nun zu meinen Fragen:
Meint ihr, dass eins der Produkte in nächster Zeit günstiger werden wird?
Also vieleicht der Acer oder die GTX 470?

Ist das was ich vor habe mir zu kaufen zukunftssicher?
Gibt es bald viel bessere 3D Bildschrime? Oder gar ein 3D Vision Kit 2?

Ist es möglich mit 3D Vison 2D Bilder und Video in 3D umzuwandeln?
Momentan nutze ich übrigens die TriDef Treiber, auf dem BenQ E2200HD mit ner Rot/blauen 3D Brille. Damit kann man ja ganz einfach 2D Bilder und Videos in 3D umwandeln. Kann das das 3D Vision Kit auch? Oder kann ich das mit den Tridef Treibern machen und dann aber in echtem 3D betrachen? (Nicht Rot/blau sondern durch die Gefore Bille)

Ende 2010 soll es ja 3D Blu-rays geben. Werde ich die per 3D Vision und einem 3D Blu-Ray-Laufwerk sehen können?
Oder wenn ich mal ne 3D Bul-ray runterlade, dann so ansehen?

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit 3D Vision oder anderen 3D Artikeln für den PC?
Ist das wie im Kino? ...oder etwas ganz anders?


Ich freu mich auf eure Antworten

Gruß Jasper


----------



## Superwip (10. April 2010)

*AW: Nvidia GeForce 3D Vision*

Ich denke, dass 3D Bildschirme relativ bald deutlich billiger werden sollten, wahrscheinlich kommen mittelfristig auch Modelle mit höherer Bildqualität kommen

Auch 3D Vision kompatible Brillen von Drittanbietern, die gegebenenfalls billiger sind sollten auch nicht lange auf sich warten lassen, dann lässt sich 3D auch mit einer ATI Karte umsetzen

Ich habe mir trotzdem einen GD245HQ gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Jasper (10. April 2010)

*AW: Nvidia GeForce 3D Vision*

Hm. Bestimmt wird der GD245HQ bald günstiger, wegen 3D Surround.
Ich glaub nicht, dass ATI da nach setzen will (kann) und qualität sollte die Brille schon haben.

Mir sind da noch zwei Fragen eingefallen:
Kann ich an den Acer GD245HQ eine PS3 anschließen und dann damit PS3 Spiele in 3d zocken? Die PS3 soll ja bald ein Firmwareupdate bekommen damit man 3D Games zocken kann. Und der GD245HQ hat ja nen HDMI-Anschluss... aber bestimmt nich den richtigen, wie ich mein Glück kenne.
Ich glaub das müsste Hdmi 1.4 sein...

Nächste Fragen:
Wenn ich 3D Vision nutze, kann ich dann vieleicht als Zusatzbrillen, die 3D Brillen aus dem Kino nehmen? Für Freunde oder so. Ihr kennt die Dinge ja sicher von Avatar oder My bloody Valantine.
Oder vllt sogar umgekehrt: Kann ich meine 3D Vision Bille im Kino benutzen?^^


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. April 2010)

zu 1:
da ich keine ps3 habe kann ich frage 1 nicht zu 100% beantworten, sollte die ps3 auf shuttertechnik setzten wird 'wahrscheinlich' die properitäre 3d vision brille inkompatibel sein, sollte sie auf polarisation setzten, der Acer monitor ...

zu 2:
nein, die nvidia shutterbrille verdunkelt abwechseln die augen während 3d kino wegen kosten der brillen auf polarisation setzt. damit sind die brillen nicht kompatibel, 2t brillen für 3dvison kosten um die 80€ ....


----------



## Jasper (13. April 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> zu 1:
> da ich keine ps3 habe kann ich frage 1 nicht zu 100% beantworten, sollte die ps3 auf shuttertechnik setzten wird 'wahrscheinlich' die properitäre 3d vision brille inkompatibel sein, sollte sie auf polarisation setzten, der Acer monitor ...



Das hab ich nicht ganz verstanden. Wenn sony auf polarisation setzt, könnte es funktionieren?


Habt ihr vieleicht noch ein paar weitere Antworten auf die oben gestellten Fragen?


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2010)

Jasper schrieb:


> So nun zu meinen Fragen:
> Meint ihr, dass eins der Produkte in nächster Zeit günstiger werden wird?
> Also vieleicht der Acer oder die GTX 470?


 klar wird das günstiger, die Frage ist nur immer: wann? Und wieviel? 

Die graka dürfte da auch schneller günstiger werden als ein Monitor, da bei Grafikkarten viel mehr neue Dinge entwickelt werden und auch mehr Konlkurrenz herrscht, denn ne graka kauft man öfter mal neu, nen Monitor aber behält man viel länger.




> Ist das was ich vor habe mir zu kaufen zukunftssicher?
> Gibt es bald viel bessere 3D Bildschrime? Oder gar ein 3D Vision Kit 2?


 Das kann Dir keiner sagen. Es kann auch sein, dass das ganze flopt, weil es einafch viel zu teuer ist, "nur" um 3D zu haben, und in nem Jahr quasi eingestampft wird. Wenn es sich aber durchsetzt, glaub ich nicht, dass die den Usern einfach so schnell ein neues WSystem vorsetzen, auf dass die umsteigen "müssen" - das wäre an sich ne Art wirtschftlicher Selbstmord, da 3D eh ein absolutes Luxusprodukt und kein Massenprodukt ist, jedenfalls nicht in absehbarer Zeit. Wenn da schnell was neues, inkompatibel zum alten Standard käme, würden viele Leute, die die aktuelle Technik mit Ach und Krach zusammengespart haben, sich verarscht fühlen und ganz sicher nicht den neuen Standard kaufen.




> Ist es möglich mit 3D Vison 2D Bilder und Video in 3D umzuwandeln?


 Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, jedenfalls nicht so, dass es korrekt funktioniert. Bei einem 2D-Bild gibt es ja keinerlei Infos, was auf dem Bild wie weit von der Kamera weg war/ist, bzw. was überhaupt das für ein gegenstand ist, es fehlen ja alle 3D-infos und auch die ganzen "teile" von Gegenständen, die man auf dem foto halt nicht sehen kann.

zB Ein Foto, bei dem ein Mann direkt neben einem 2m hohen "Baby"-baum steht: woher soll die Software wissen, ob der Mann nun direkt danebensteht und es halt ein 2m hoher baum ist, oder ob der Mann vielleicht 40m vor dem baum steht und der Baum aber so riesig ist, dass er auf dem Foto den Mann trotzdem "überragt" ? Und woher soll die Software überhaupt wissen, DASS es ein Baum ist?  

Man könnte mit ner Software vlt. zusammenhänge Flächen erkennen und die dann als seien es Kulissen "aufstellen". zB sagen wir mal ein Foto von nem großen Acker mit nem Weg, da fährt ein Auto, und dann sieht man noch den Horizont. Die Software erkennt dann vielleicht die 4 Flächen, Acker, Weg, Auto und Horizont und "stapelt" die dann hintereinander, so dass das Auto da wirklich zu "stehen" scheint - das würde dann halt so aussehen, als würdest Du das Bild ausgedruckt haben und das Auto auschneiden und dann aufrecht stehend "hinkleben" - aber was die Software dann trotzdem nicht kann/weil: welche Fläche ist weier vorne als die andere, und wieviel weiter vorne? Und es fehlen natürlich die ganzen Bilddaten, damit es korrekt aussieht, also das Auto würde so oder so aussehen wie ein Pappaufsteller. 

So in der Art: http://www.reachably.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/lizzie-thomas-paper-diorama-500x369.jpg 



> Momentan nutze ich übrigens die TriDef Treiber, auf dem BenQ E2200HD mit ner Rot/blauen 3D Brille. Damit kann man ja ganz einfach 2D Bilder und Videos in 3D umwandeln.


 und wie soll das gehen? bei nem Video wäre es vlt. noch eher denkbar, dass es HALBwegs klappt, da die Software da etliche Einzelbilder vergleichen kann und sich daraus vlt. eine bestimmte Wahrscheinlichkeit für ein 3D-Szenario ergibt. Aber bei Bildern? ^^  Wie sieht das dennd ann aus?





> Ende 2010 soll es ja 3D Blu-rays geben. Werde ich die per 3D Vision und einem 3D Blu-Ray-Laufwerk sehen können?
> Oder wenn ich mal ne 3D Bul-ray runterlade, dann so ansehen?


 das weiß ich nicht genau - bei nem BD-player brauchst Du bestimmte Player dafür, das heißt Du wirst ne besimmte Software dafür benötigen - aber keine Ahnung, ob es die dann kostenfrei gibt. Rein technisch ist das aber kompatibel, müßte also gehen. beides funktioniert ja über diese Polarisations-Brillen und 120Hz.



> Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit 3D Vision oder anderen 3D Artikeln für den PC?
> Ist das wie im Kino? ...oder etwas ganz anders?


 im Kino ist das ganz anders, da hast Du mehrere Projektoren, die dann mehrere bilder auf die Leinwand bringen, das "alte" System mit billigen Brillen, die nur unterschiedliche "Gläser" haben - aber es funktioniert viel besser als zB vor 20 Jahren. 


vlt. schau Dir auch mal diesen Bericht hier an: Video: Das 3-D Kino im Wohnzimmer - c't-TV


----------



## Jasper (13. April 2010)

Danke für die vielen Antworten (:
Ich glaub nicht dass 3D floppen wird! In 2-3 Jahren werden die Spieleentwikler selbst viel mehr auf 3D-Inhalte in ihren Spielen setzen. Und ich glaub dann kaufen sich das sehr viele Leute.

Also das mit den 2D Bildern in 3D betrachten geht echt gut! Wenn da ein Bild von einer Straße mit Autos ist, deckt man wirklich man guckt die Straße entlang oder runter.
Leider kann ich keine Bilder kovertieren, sondenr nur betrachten. Ich finde aber die sehen ziehmlich gut aus.

Den Bericht von c´t hab ich mir gerade rein gezogen... ganz nett


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2010)

Jasper schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Antworten (:
> Ich glaub nicht dass 3D floppen wird! In 2-3 Jahren werden die Spieleentwikler selbst viel mehr auf 3D-Inhalte in ihren Spielen setzen. Und ich glaub dann kaufen sich das sehr viele Leute.


 naja, "viele", das is halt so ne Frage... das wird ja dann sicher nicht in 2 Jahren nur noch 10€ pro Brille kosten, und Du brauchst ja immer eine Grafikkarte, die doppelt so gut ist wie eine Karte, die Dir ohne nvision genug FPS liefert. Das is nicht grad billig, wenn man bedenkt, dass eine für aktuelle Spiele und dann noch gerantiert weitere 1-2 Jahre haltbare Karte an sich immer ca. 200-300€ kostet, das war immer so und wird auch so bleiben... 


Aber was meinst Du mit "mehr auf 3D-Inhalte in Spielen setze" ? => Das nvision-3D wird doch allein dadurch schon möglich, dass ein Spiel nunmal sowieso in 3D berechnet wird ^^  So gut wie alle Spiele sind ja eh schon in 3D, nur dass normalerweise das Bild, welches dann am Monitor gezeigt wird, eine 2D-Version der Berechnung ist. Da muss das Spiel doch nicht extra nochmal zusätzlich auf 3D ausgerichtet sein - oder meinst Du jetzt, dass es dann öfter Szenen/Levels/Zwischensquenzen gibt, bei denen etwas auf den Spieler zukommt/fliegt?


----------



## Jasper (13. April 2010)

Genau, das Letztere. Das die Entwickler Extra-Knall-Effekt einbauen. Ganz ähnlich wie im 3D Kino.
Z.B. Just Cause 2 wird officiel von 3D Vision unterstützt und da sollen die Effekte sehr gut sein.
Und beispielsweiße bei "Just Cause 3" wird das noch viel mehr. Mit Raketen und Knarren im Gesicht und so^^


----------



## Riot_deluxe (14. April 2010)

Also ich habe in letzter Zeit sehr viel zu dem Thema im Inet gelesen und Hersteller angeschrieben. Es gibt zurzeit schon von drei Herstellern 3d-Fernseher inkl. Shuterbrille und 3d-Software, weitere folgen. Einer dieser Hersteller ist Samsung der auch bald einen 3d-Monitor inkl. Shutterbrille und Software auf den Markt bringen will. Als ATI-Karten-Besitzer werde ich da zuschlagen, sobald er auf dem Markt ist. Soll ein 24er sein, denke mal der wird mit Shutterbrille nicht mehr als 500 kosten...


----------



## Jasper (14. April 2010)

Eine eigene Software von Samsung? Ich brauch sowieso mal ne neute Grake, da kann ich auch gleich ne Gefore nehmen. Wahrscheinlich die GTX 470, schön mit DX11... is mir aber eben noch zu teuer.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (14. April 2010)

Ich denke Samsung wird die TriDef-Sofware dazu packen...


----------



## Jasper (14. April 2010)

Aso, den hab ich ja. Und ich find das so unprofessionell. 3D Vision is da glaub ich besser.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (15. April 2010)

Jasper schrieb:


> Aso, den hab ich ja. Und ich find das so unprofessionell. 3D Vision is da glaub ich besser.



Das kannst du doch gar nicht beurteilen, oder hast du eine Shutterbrille und einen 120Hz-Monitor um das Programm überhaupt nutzen zu können? Andernfalls kannst du das ja gar nicht beurteilen...


----------



## Jasper (15. April 2010)

Nein das nicht, aber Nvidia ist einfach bekannter, deswegen dacht ich es wäre wahrscheinlich auch besser(professionieler).

Update:
AMD kündigt 3D Entwiklungen an!
AMD Announces S-3D Plans at GDC 2010

...das wäre fast n Doppelpost wert


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (19. April 2010)

Jasper schrieb:


> Eine eigene Software von Samsung? Ich brauch sowieso mal ne neute Grake, da kann ich auch gleich ne Gefore nehmen. Wahrscheinlich die GTX 470, schön mit DX11... is mir aber eben noch zu teuer.


glaub billiger wir die erst mal nicht
würde echt gern mal pc game sin 3d sehen 
bfbc2 soll auch ganz nett sein hab ich gelesen


----------



## Jasper (19. April 2010)

Ja... aber ich denk schon, dass 3D im Allgemeinen günstiger werden wird. 
Vieleicht in nem Halben Jahr. Wenn die ersten 3D Blu Rays rauskommen und es weitere 3D Bildschrime zu kaufen gibt. Und die GTX 470 is dann vllt auch günstiger.

Laut dieses Artikel soll das ja mit 3D Vision funktionieren:
Nvidia 3D-Vision: 3D Blu-rays ab 2010, erste Technik-Infos - Nvidia 3D-Vision, Blu-ray, 3D

Aber nicht aus zudenke was ein "3D Blu Ray Laufwerk" kostet. Bestimmt an die 300 Euro.
Hoffentlich kann man sich dann die 3D Filme (legal[oder auch nicht]) irgentwo runterladen.


Könnte hierau die Redaktion nicht vieleicht mal ne News machen?
AMD Announces S-3D Plans at GDC 2010
Mit irgentwelchen weiterren Infos, falls vorhanden.

Update:
Also da fällt mir noch ne ganz wichtige Frage ein:
Wenn ich die Geforce GTX 470 und 3D Vison den 3D Bildschirm von Acer hab, werde ich dann durch eine "3D-TV-Karte" 3D Fernsehen können?
In naher Zukunft vllt? Ohne weitere Extras?
Weil es gibt ja auch 3D-TVs... warum denn nicht 3D-TV-Karten, die kompatible mit 3D Bildschirmen sind.
Das wäre echt geil, dann hol ich mir auf jeden Fall das ganze 3D Paket


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2010)

Du brauchst keine 3D-TV-karte für 3D-Filme. Du musst nur die BluRay-Disc mit einer Software abspielen, die auch 3D beherrscht - so was wird es sicher dann auch geben oder gibt es vlt. sogar schon. Dann müßte das ganze auch mit der nvidia-Brille gehen. Da muss ja auch nix mehr groß berechnet werden, die fertigen Bilder sind ja schon auf der Disc. Den Rest macht dann der Treiber.

3D per normalem TV-Sender wird es aber sicher erst viel viel später geben, wenn du DAS mit "3D-TV-Karte" meinst, und ich bin nicht mal sicher, ob dazu rein technisch gesehen eine besondere Karte nötig wäre - es muss an sich "nur" ein HD-Sender sein (wegen der Datenmenge), der speziell für 3D-Filme da ist, und wenn man den ohne die Brille schaut, sieht es halt beschissen aus  


und wegen der GTX 470: klar wird die billiger, aber wie gesagt: Du wirst immer eine Karte doppelt so stark brauchen wie eine für "normales" gaming ohne 3D-Vision, d.h. Du wirst IMMER eine sehr vergleichsweise karte brauchen, wenn Du die jeweils neuen Spiele nicht nur bei geringen Details in 3D genießen willst. zB wenn Du jetzt ein aktuelles Spiel auf high spielen willst ohne 3D-Vision, dann brauchst Du nur eine 5850 von AMD für ca. 250-260€. Willst Du in gleichen FPS in 3D spielen, muss erstmal ne nvidia her, die aktuell sowieso teurer sind und mehr Strom brauchen als gleichgute AMDs, und dann muss es auch noch eine doppelt so starke sein - Luxus eben...


----------



## Jasper (21. April 2010)

Hm. Ok, 3D Filme werden also bald möglich sein...

Zu der GTX 470. Ich denke schon, dass die Karte locker reicht. Die wird ja auch noch schneller, wenn da erst mal neue Treiber rauskommen:
Benchmarks of GeForce GTX 470 (Fermi) in Stereo 3D with 3D Vision - 3D Vision Blog

Zurzeit zocke ich mit der ATI HD Radeon 4870 mit nur 512mb Speicher und ich kann jedes Spiel, außer Crysis und GTA IV auf high spielen.
Aber du hast recht, für den 3D Effekt muss da sehr viel mehr Leistung her.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2010)

Klar reicht die 470, es ist halt nur so, dass Du - wenn auf 3D verzichtest - eine viel preiswertere Karte nehmen könntest, und das Spiel sieht genau so gut aus, nur halt kein 3D-Feeling   Dazu kommt noch, dass für eine Karte wie die GTX 470 evtl. ein neues Netzteil her muss, jedenfalls braucht die viel mehr Strom als eine Karte, die das Spiel in 2D mit gensusovielen FPS darstellen kann wie die 470 in 3D.


----------



## Sash (21. April 2010)

also ich würd kein extra geld nur für 3d gaming ausgeben wenn ichs nicht so flüßig hab. das ist ne spielerei die du hin und wieder mal für ne stunde probierst, aber immer 6h am tag spielen in 3d würd ich nicht aushalten. und dafür ist mir das geld zu schade..


----------



## Jasper (21. April 2010)

Wie kann ich denn herausfinden, ob mein Netzteil ausreicht? Gibts da ein Program, welches mir erst mal anzeigt was ich genau für eins hab?


----------



## Sash (21. April 2010)

wieviel watt hast du? für eine gtx470 sollten 500-550w reichen.. wenns ein marken nt ist.


----------



## Jasper (21. April 2010)

Weiß ich leider so nich. Wie krieg ich das raus?
Sash, hast mal du 3D Vision angespielt? Wie sieht das aus? Beschreib ma bitte.


----------



## Sash (21. April 2010)

nie getestet, nur die berichte gelesen das es ganz nett ist. denke mal ist wie avatar oder so im kino.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2010)

Am besten mal hinten beim Stromstecker schauen, ob da ein Hersteller und Modellname steht - wenn nein => PC auf und innen nachsehen, da sollte ne Tabelle mit den Details auf dem netzteil sein. 

Du musst Dir halt immer im klaren sein: ne GTX 470 ist ca. so gut wie eine AMD 5870, kostet ähnlich viel. Aber unter Last kann die um die 100W mehr verbauchen. Die Spiele werden dabei dann geschätzt nicht besser laufen als mit einer 150-200€-Karte in nicht-3DVision, also ner AMD 5770 bzw. Nvidia GTX 260, denn die GTX 470 is halt ca. doppelt so stark, ganz grob gesagt.


----------



## tigra456 (22. April 2010)

Hallo.

Ich nutze 3D Vision bereits auf einem Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ

Für mich hat die Technik zusammen mit einem 5.1 ein richtiges mittendrin gefühl. Auch mehrere Stunden spielen sind für mich kein Problem.


Fakt ist, wenn du "nur" auf der 1650x1080 Auflösung zockst, braucht die Grafikkarte schon mächtig Dampf. Von Kantenglättung mal nicht groß geredet. Wenn dann nimm eine 470 mit einem Alternativkühler wie dem MK 13 oder warte auf ein Arctic Cooling Modell.


Full HD hin oder her der Acer hat seine Schwächen, siehe hierzu aktuelle PCGH.

Ich würde den Samsung nehmen, da er in den meisten Bereichen einfach bessere Leistung abliefert.

Ja wie überall heißt es wieder "nimm AMD...." hin und her.

3D Vision ist halt nunmal eine Nvidia-Technik.
Sie ist teuer, hat Vor- und Nachteile. 


Eine Erweiterung wäre nur mit mehr Hz möglich. 

Dazu müsste es erst mal neue Bildschirme geben die in der Lage sind 
noch schneller zu schalten.Das wird noch eine Weile gehen, da anscheinend noch nicht geklärt ist, ob Flüssigkristalle überhaupt mehr HZ können.

Teste doch die Technik mal in einem Geschäft.
Spiele hierfür gibts ohne Ende. Vor Kurzem habe ich Dead Space gezockt und mich zu Tode erschrocken....muss jeder selbst versuchen.


----------



## Pixelplanet (22. April 2010)

Jasper schrieb:


> Das hab ich nicht ganz verstanden. Wenn sony auf polarisation setzt, könnte es funktionieren?



dann funktioniert ebenfalls nicht

sind 2 Völlig verschiedenen Techniken 

beide haben ihre vor und Nachteile

in Kinos wird meisten auf die Polarisation gesetzt, wobei ich nicht ganz verstehe woher der 3D hype kommt und ganz Plötzlich die Kinos 3D Filme zeigen aber eine Technik dafür nutzen die Älter ist als das Internet...

würde gerne mal eine aktuelle Shutterbrille ausprobieren, hab das vor ca. 10 Jahren mal gemacht und es hat mich nicht überzeugt aber damals gabs ja auch fast nichts in 3D

noch ist es einfach zu Teuer und das gilt leider für beide Techniken 

bei der Shuttertechnik die brille und bei der Polarisation ist es der Monitor der ein Vermögen kostet

wenn der hype noch ein paar Jahre anhält wird es vielleicht bezahlbar wenn nicht versinkt 3d wieder für ein paar Jahre im nichts bevor es als neue Technik zum dritten mal Präsentiert wird


----------



## Fl_o (22. April 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> wieviel watt hast du? für eine gtx470 sollten 500-550w reichen.. wenns ein marken nt ist.



Ein HWluxx member hat seine 470 auch mit nem 430W Bequite laufen und das ohne Probleme also am besten findest du mal mit den oben genannten Tips dein NT raus 

Eine Liste wie gut welches Spiel lauft findest du hier 

Und wen du es onliene bestellst hast du ja immer noch das 14 Tage rückgaberecht


----------



## Jasper (24. April 2010)

Also,
@tigra456: Du meintest du Acer hätte so seine Schwächen, aber was ich bis jetzt gehört habe, ist dass der Acer deutlich besser als der Samsung sein soll.

Ich würd gerne ma ein 3D Vision Spiel ausprobieren. Aber wo?! Bei Saturn dürfen sie keine 3D Spiele zeigen, soweit ich das verstaden hab. Da gibts nur diese Trailer, die in Anaglyph auch nicht schlecht aussehen.

Und mit online bestellen und nach 14 tagen umtauschen is sone Sache: Dafür müsste ich mir halt nen 120 Hz Bildschirm, ne gute Nvida Graka und 3D Vision holen... und das alles nach 14 Tagen einzelnt zurück schicken. Nein danke^^

Ich hab übrigens das "corsair CMPSU-450VX" Netzteil mit 450 Watt. Reicht das sicher?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. April 2010)

ich kann zwar nix zu den schwächen sagen, da ich die aktuelle pcgh nicht habe, allerdings konnte mich der gd245hqbdi bisher restlos überzeugen.

(ok, ein manko, alles was sich an der aufstellung einstellen lässt, is der winkel des displays, höhe nicht verstellbar etc..., auch das osd ist etwas nervig, geht aber mit etwas gewöhnung).

metro2033 in 3d is der hammer und nachdem ich schon länger nen full hd monitor (wenn auch nen 19:10) hatte, war für mich die rückkehr zu einem 22'' monitor undenkbar.
bereut habe ich nix, bin restlos glücklich


----------



## Jasper (26. April 2010)

Kilingt doch super. Ich werd mir Morgen ma die pcgh holen.

Aber ich denke, ich werde mit dem Sprung auf 3D Noch ca. ein halbes Jahr warten.
Wenn es erst mal mehrere 3D Bildschirme gibt, werden diese einerseits besser und der Acer dadruch günstiger.
Die GTX 470 wird bis dahin bestimmt günstiger erhäldlich sein und mit weiter entwickelten Treibern NOCH mehr Performance for 3D bringen.
Das 3D Vision Kit wird vlt günstiger... oder auch nich sind ja nur 100 bis 130 Euro.

Vlt wird es ja alles was ich für 3D brauche dann in nem günstigen Set angeboten.
Mit 3D Blu Rays etc.

Ich denke das alles braucht noch ein bisschen mehr Zeit.
Wenn es erst 3D Blu Rays gibt wird es auch mehr 3D Materiel im Netz geben.
Z.B. die 3D Treiber aus den Kinos.
Stereo 3D Trailers for How to Train Your Dragon and Monsters vs Aliens - 3D Vision Blog Der 3D Blog hier is übrigens sehr informative.

Gibt es eigentlich auch schon richtige 3D Pornos?^^ also für 3D Vision

Also dafällt mir galt noch ne Frage ein:
Und zwar, der Acer bietet ja 120 Hz, das sind doch eigentlich Fps, oder?
Wenn ja könnte man dann also in alten Spielen wie CS 1.6 oder CSS oder auch CoD 4 bis zu 120 Frames die Sekunde haben. 
Hat da wer Erfahungen mit? Nen schnellen PC und nen 120Hz Monitor? In welchen Spielen kriegt ihr 120 fps?
Bei 3D halbiert sich dann ja das ganze, jeweihls für ein Auge. Also zwei mal 60 Fps (?)


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2010)

Die 120Hz sind nicht unbedingt FPS, genau wie ein Kinofilm zB nur c. 24-26 FPS hat, aber ein TV-Gerät 50 oder100 Hz hat. 

Wenn eine Grafikkarte bei einem Spiel zB nur 30FPS schafft, dann wird jedes Bild halt 4 mal vom TFT dargestellt, denn 4x30 = 120. Der TFT aktualisiert das Bild halt einfach 120 mal pro Sekunde, WENN sich da was ändert.


----------



## Jasper (26. April 2010)

Klingt doch gut. Dann hat man mit nem 120 Hz Bildschirm ne bessere Performance dank "vorgeteuschten" Fps^^

Da du gerade das Beispiel mit 30 fps machtest.... ist das da Maximum weil 30x4 sind ja schon 120.
...ich glaub ich habs doch nich ganz verstanden.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2010)

Du hast nicht mehr FPS, als die Grafikkarte liefern kann. Es ist nur so: wenn die Grafikkarte bei einem Spiel mehr als 60FPS schafft, dann könntest Du bei einem TFT mit mehr als 60Hz auch diese mehr Bilder "sehen", allerdings geht das so schnell, dass ich bezweifle, dass Du davon was merken kannst. Das Bild wirkt vlt. "ruhiger", aber nicht schneller - es könnte aber schon nen kleinen Vorteil geben... müßte man mal testen.


Und nochmal zum Verständnis: Sagen wir mal, ein TFT hat 60Hz. Und Die Grafikkarte schafft nur 30FPS. Dann ist es so: Der TFTs schaut 60 mal pro Sekunde, was die Grafikkarte gerade in dem Moment anzeigt. Weil die Grafikkarte aber nur 30 mal pro Sekunde was neues anzeigt, zeigt der TFT dem User halt immer 2 mal nacheinander den gleichen Frame, weil die Graka noch keinen neuen berechnet hat. Im Endeffekt zeigt der TFT also nur 30 Bilder, aber jeweils 2 mal, so dass es dann 60Hz werden. Bei 120HZ würde der TFT halt jedes Bild 4 mal anzeigen. Dadurch wird das Bild aber wie gesagt nur evlt. stabiler, aber nicht "flüssiger" oder so.

Bei alten Röhrenmonitoren wird das vielleicht deutlicher: die haben wirklich dann 60 mal jede Sekunde das Bild KOMPLETT neu aufgebaut, also der Schirm war da wirklich ganz kurz schwarz, dann wurde das Bild neu aufgebaut. 60 mal pro Skeunde. Und wenn die Graka keine 60 FPS geschafft hat, mussten halt einige Bilder der Graifkkarte mehrfach gezeigt werden. Wenn wenn der Monitor gewartet hätte, wäre es zu einem sehr starken Flimmern gekommen.

Ein TFT aber leuchtet einfach vor sich hin, der flimmert nicht - die Hz sind da kein ständiger neuaufbau, sondern der TFT schaut einfach 60 mal pro Sekunde, ob sich an dem Bild, das die Graka grad berechnet hat, was verändert hat, und nur wenn ja, dann ändern die entsprechenden Pixel ihre Farbe.


----------



## Jasper (27. April 2010)

Ok und wenn ich jetzt an sehr altes Spiel, sagen wir mal Counter Strike 1.6 zocke und ich hab da mit der GTX 470 120 Fps und dann 120Hz Acher, sehe ich dann exakt 120 Bilder die Sekunde?
Wäre ja häftig. Sehr gut für schnelle Bewegungen.
Wenn man bedenkt, wo man überall die 120 fps knacken könnte^^
Mit meiner 4870 mit 512 hab ich in Call of Duty 4 und Modern Warfare 2 auch druchgehenden 60 Fps... mehr gehen ja auch nicht bei 120Hz (So wie ich das verstanden hab) 

Verstehe ich das also richtig, wenn ich sage, dass das Spiel immer einwenig flüssiger läuft?
Also, nehmen wir an Cysis 1, 2 oder irgentein heftiges Grafikspiel und ich hab da nur 30 Fps, hab ich druch die 120Hz dann gefülte 40fps?

Bei alten Spielen is klar, da sind 120 Fps das Maximum


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2010)

Du würdest bei von der Grafikkarte erreichten 120FPS auch wirklich 120FPS "sehen" können, aber ob du das wahrnehmen kannst, das ist eine ganz andere Frage - Du kannst ja nicht mal das Flimmern der 3D-Brille wahrnehmen, die sich ja pro Seite mit 60HZ schließt und wieder öffnet... wie willst Du da dann 120 HZ / FPS wahrnehmen?

aber ein spiel, das zB 30FPS hat, wird dann nicht "ruckelfreier" laufen oder so, aber das Bild wird evlt. was "weicher" - das kann ich nicht genau sagen, hab nch nie nen 120HZ-TFT in Aktion gesehen 



Was mir noch einfällt: ich weiß gar nicht, ob man die Grafikkarte unter windows überhaupt auf 120HZ umstellen kann, oder ob das nur geht für den 3D-Modus...


----------



## Pixelplanet (28. April 2010)

Jasper schrieb:


> Ok und wenn ich jetzt an sehr altes Spiel, sagen wir mal Counter Strike 1.6 zocke und ich hab da mit der GTX 470 120 Fps und dann 120Hz Acher, sehe ich dann exakt 120 Bilder die Sekunde?
> Wäre ja häftig. Sehr gut für schnelle Bewegungen.
> Wenn man bedenkt, wo man überall die 120 fps knacken könnte^^
> Mit meiner 4870 mit 512 hab ich in Call of Duty 4 auch druchgehenden 60 Fps... mehr gehen ja auch nicht bei 120Hz (So wie ich das verstanden hab)
> ...




du wirst keinen unterschied feststellen können da das Auge zu Träge ist und Maximal 14 Einzelbilder Pro sekunde sehen kann sobald es 15 pro sekunde werden siehst du es wie einen Film ablaufen allerdings bei schnellen bewegungen sieht man das es wenig frames sind.

sobald du jenseits der 30fps bist ist es für den Menschen unmöglich den unterschied zu sehen 

es gibt zwar immer wieder "Experten" die behaupten sie wären so gut in spiel xy das sie das sehen... Fakt ist aber das das Auge es nicht sieht und diese "Experten" somit auch nicht.


deshalb macht ein 120hz Monitor keinen sinn wenn man kein 3D nutzen möchte


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. April 2010)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> du wirst keinen unterschied feststellen können da das Auge zu Träge ist und Maximal 14 Einzelbilder Pro sekunde sehen kann sobald es 15 pro sekunde werden siehst du es wie einen Film ablaufen allerdings bei schnellen bewegungen sieht man das es wenig frames sind.
> 
> sobald du jenseits der 30fps bist ist es für den Menschen unmöglich den unterschied zu sehen
> 
> ...



natürlich mach nen 120hz monitor sinn ....
es mag sein das man nicht so viele einzelbilder sehen kann wie der monitor darzustellen vermag, aber er erzeugt MEHR einzelbilder aus denen du diferenzierter unterschiede etc... erzeugen kannst.

ganz plattes beispiel, nimm nen normalen 60hz tft und beweg die maus so schnell hin und her wie du kannst.
wenn ich das bei mir mache sehe ich ihn an ca 8 punkten in der bewegungslinie den mauszeiger, dazwischen 'springt' er ungesehen.
mach dasselbe mit nem 120hz monitor, du wirst defenitiv mehr mauszeiger, doppelt so viele (welch wunder) sehen als auf dem anderen monitor selbstwenn du nicht sehen kannst das der mauszeiger in frame 15 dort, in frame 30 da und in 45 hier ist, die qualität der darstellung steigt dadurch merklich.
du kannst zwar vielleicht nich die einzelbilder betrachten da dein auge zu träge ist, aber durch die erhöhte fps zahl sind bewegungsabläufe viel besser zu bemerken.

ka, ich würd meinen 120hz monitor nicht wieder gegen nen 60hz tauschen wollen, ob 3d oder kein 3d, grade bei schnellen spielen wie shootern mit schnellen bewegungsabläufen merkt man defenitiv nen unterschied in der qualität der darstellung.

ob ich dadurch 'besser' spiele sei dahingestellt


----------



## Pixelplanet (28. April 2010)

und genau da liegt der Denkfehler

der Zeiger sieht für dich nur so aus als würde er springen weil du die positionen die dazwischen liegen nicht siehst weil die bilder so kurz angezeigt werden das du sie garnicht wahrnimmst


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. April 2010)

ka, dann habe ich das seit den 3 wochen falsch betrachtet und die idioten die hinter mir standen haben das auch falsch gesehen, naja, sollten ich und 4 meiner irl kumpel glatt ma zum augenarzt, danke für die aufklärung 

ka, mag alles subjektiv sein, aber da ich 2 full hd monitore nebeneinander stehen habe und  mehrere leute dieses verhalten bestätigt haben ...
naja, kollektiv zum arzt gehen, bringt ja was, anders hilfts uns nix, wir müssen ja irgendwie alle am selben sympthomen leiden anders lässt sich das ja nicht erklären 

das ich die einzelnen bilder nicht sehe, klar, erklärt aber trotzdem nicht unsere subjektive wahrnehmung der ~doppelt so vielen angezeigten mausschatten

edit:
auch glaube ich das ich bei schnellem wackeln mit der maus (bin high senser und spiel nur ausm handgelenk) eine höhere beschleunigung erhalte als der alte 60hz monitor darstellen kann, so das die maus wirklich springt 

edit2:
ausserdem ist die trägheit der augen nicht vergleichbar mit der hz anzeige eines monitors, monitor ist das bild klar, bei deinen augen verschwimmt es, leuchtet nach und wird mit der nächsten reaktion auf den stabchen/zäpfchen gedöns erst wieder an der stelle aktualisiert, das ist eher motionblur ähnlich und nicht mit maus da y, maus springt zu x, zu vergleichen weil du die bilder nicht gesehen hast, du hast sie gesehen aber das nachflimmern des alten bildes überlagert dieses und bis zur erneuten auslösung eines optischen reizes wird es dargestellt.

egal, früher hab ich mich mit (ich hatte 60 fps) den 120hz+ leuten gestritten und konnte es nicht glauben, ka tue ich immer noch nicht, aber die darstellungsqualität hat sich für mich verbessert und damit einfach mein spielgefühl, sprünge von büschen durch monitor lag bei schnellen bewegungen, in ego perspektive am monitorrand sind geringer etc... das ist auf jeden fall sichtbar, bemerkbar und das nicht nur für meine augen, damit meine ich kein tearing, spiele mit vsync, sondern ich dreh mich schnell und habe subjektiv das gefühl. objekte am monitorrand springen bei entsprechenden bewegungen weniger als noch mit dem 60hz tft ...  

ka, kanns nicht besser erklären, wie gesagt, bin davon überzeugt, hab von mehreren meiner leuten gehört das sie nun ebenfalls einen 120hz monitor haben wollen ...


----------



## Loki2643 (28. April 2010)

*Meinen Senf in die Runde werf* Gehe ich nicht recht in der Annahme, dass Augen sich nicht mit Monitoren synchronisieren?  Und die Augen unterschiedlicher Menschen auch nicht, oder? Wenn ich auf meinen Monitor schaue, nimmt mein Auge wahrscheinlich andere Bilder der angezeigten, die zur Auswahl stehen, wahr, als die Augen einer anderen Person. Könnte es nun sein, dass diese Unterschiede der Wahrnehmung möglicherweise auffallen, jedoch weniger, wenn mehr unterschiedliche Zwischenbilder angezeigt werden, die sich sicher auch mehr ähneln würden, weil die "Sprünge" zwischen den Bildern geringer sind?
Nur ein Denkanstoß... die Frage stell' ich mir nämlich selbst tatsächlich... wer weiß, vielleicht sehen manche einfach wirklich genau die Bilder, die sich mehr unterscheiden, als die, die jemand anders sieht, weshalb der Eine meint, das läuft problemlos, der andere aber sagt, dass man die "Sprünge" zu sehr sieht...


----------



## Jasper (28. April 2010)

Hier is ne Review zu dem 120 Hz Bildschirm von Samsung:
YouTube - Samsung 2233RZ LCD Review - World's First TRUE 120hz Gamer LCD

Ich sehe den Unterschied nich... aber dem Tester gefällt es wohl sehr.

In der pcgh steht, dass der Acer GD245HQ einen zu hohen "Inputlag" hat. Was bedeutet das?
Sowas wie Reaktionszeit?
18ms... is das zu viel für schnelle Bewegungen und 3D Vision?


----------



## Loki2643 (28. April 2010)

Ich glaube, dass der Inputlag das ist, was diese unschönen Schliereneffekte verursacht - wenn ich mich nicht täusche... Die Pixel brauchen zu lange, um ihren Wert zu ändern und vermischen alte mit neuen Informationen - in diesem Fall Farben und Helligkeit. Dadurch entsteht eine art Wischeffekt, der Ähnlichkeit mit Bewegungsunschärfe hat, wie ich finde. Allerdings eher unschön...
... vorausgesetzt, die meinen damit wirklich das... zumindest hat die Reaktionszeit was damit zu tun...


----------



## Jasper (28. April 2010)

Klingt ja nicht so positiv. Aber der Acer ist trotzdem ne gute Wahl.


----------



## Sash (28. April 2010)

ne inputlag verursacht keine schliren, inputlag ist wenn man viele bildverbesserer an hat, dann wird das bild im bruchteil einer sek durch nen bildchip oder so gejagt was zeit kostet. also wenn die grafikkarte das bild rausschickt dauerts ein paar ms bis es zu sehen ist, weils halt erst noch verbessert wird. bei filmen wie blu ray usw ist das egal, merkt man nicht. aber einigen stört das bei fps games wie egoshooter usw.. aber mit schlieren hat das nix zu tun. und bei einigen tv's kann man das ausschalten.


----------



## Loki2643 (28. April 2010)

Ah, ok, dann hat das, was ich meine, wahrscheinlich eine andere Bezeichnung *g*


----------



## Sash (28. April 2010)

reaktionszeit, die zeit die ein pixel braucht um von schwarz nach weiß und dann wieder schwarz zu wechseln..


----------



## Jasper (28. April 2010)

Lagt ein Bildschirm mit einem Inputlag von 18ms also die ganze Zeit?
Oder ist das deutlich sichtbar?


----------



## Sash (28. April 2010)

lagt nicht direkt.. es kommt fliessend daher, man sieht keinen unterschied. nur wenn du zb die maus bewegts, bewegt sich der mauszeiger auf dem bildschirm erst 18ms später.


----------



## Jasper (28. April 2010)

Aber das ist keines wegs schlimm? Ein Grund den Bildschirm nicht zu kaufen?


----------



## Sash (28. April 2010)

ka würds mal testen.


----------



## egons (29. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wollte nicht extra nen neuen Thread eröffnen und habe auch eine Frage.

Da ich nen neuen Monitor brauche, habe ich mir überlegt den Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ mit 120 hz zu holen. Da kann ich dann auch wenn ich irgendwann mal Lust habe das Nvidia 3d Vision Kit besorgen.

Jetzt meine Frage lohnt sich das überhaupt? Ist das zukunftssicher oder kommen bald bezahlbare autostereoskopische Displays (3D Display ohne Brille) für Endverbraucher?


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2010)

egons schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage lohnt sich das überhaupt? Ist das zukunftssicher oder kommen bald bezahlbare autostereoskopische Displays (3D Display ohne Brille) für Endverbraucher?


 
tja, lies doch mal den Thread in ruhe durch ^^

Es ist so oder sehr teuer, da Du wie schon gesagt immer eine Graka von Nvidia brauchst, die doppelt so gut ist wie eine, die für das gleiche Spiel in "normalem" 3D, also 3D-Grafik auf 2D-TFT dargestellt, reichen würde. Und die Brille kostet natürlich auch noch.


----------



## Sash (30. April 2010)

ich würd mir schon einen mit 120hz holen, da laut test das bild auch so dadurch besser sein soll bei bewegungen. irgendwo mal gelesen.. und man will ja für alles gewappmet sein.
jedenfalls, müßte ich mir nun einen neuen monitor kaufen, wäre das einer mit 120hz.


----------



## egons (30. April 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> tja, lies doch mal den Thread in ruhe durch ^^
> 
> Es ist so oder sehr teuer, da Du wie schon gesagt immer eine Graka von Nvidia brauchst, die doppelt so gut ist wie eine, die für das gleiche Spiel in "normalem" 3D, also 3D-Grafik auf 2D-TFT dargestellt, reichen würde. Und die Brille kostet natürlich auch noch.



Sehr teuer für mich würds ja nicht wirklich sein, da ich einen neuen Monitor sowieso brauche und das restliche System für Nvidia 3D Vision geeignet wäre.
Frage war halt wegen der autostereoskopischen Displays. Aber ich denke mal ich werde mich für den Monitor entscheiden, da er auch "so" eine gute Figur macht.


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2010)

egons schrieb:


> Sehr teuer für mich würds ja nicht wirklich sein, da ich einen neuen Monitor sowieso brauche und das restliche System für Nvidia 3D Vision geeignet wäre.


 Wenn für die FPS, die Dir ohne 3D-Vision persönlich reichen würden, eine 200€-Karte brauchst, bräuchtest Du für 3DVision für gleichviele effektive FPS eine für 400-450€ - und das findest Du nicht teuer? ^^   Wenn Du so viel Geld hast, dann isses natürlich nicht teuer. Aber Luxus isses allemal.


----------



## egons (1. Mai 2010)

Ich meine natürlich dass es mit 3D Vision reichen würde. 
Quasi ich brauch nur nen neuen Monitor (+ das 3D Vision kit wenn ich mal Lust habe) am System selber müsste man sonst nichts aufrüsten.


----------



## Jasper (3. Mai 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, jedenfalls  nicht so, dass es korrekt funktioniert. Bei einem 2D-Bild gibt es ja  keinerlei Infos, was auf dem Bild wie weit von der Kamera weg war/ist,  bzw. was überhaupt das für ein gegenstand ist, es fehlen ja alle  3D-infos und auch die ganzen "teile" von Gegenständen, die man auf dem  foto halt nicht sehen kann.
> 
> zB Ein Foto, bei dem ein Mann direkt neben einem 2m hohen "Baby"-baum  steht: woher soll die Software wissen, ob der Mann nun direkt  danebensteht und es halt ein 2m hoher baum ist, oder ob der Mann  vielleicht 40m vor dem baum steht und der Baum aber so riesig ist, dass  er auf dem Foto den Mann trotzdem "überragt" ? Und woher soll die  Software überhaupt wissen, DASS es ein Baum ist?
> 
> ...





Herbboy schrieb:


> http://www.reachably.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/lizzie-thomas-paper-diorama-500x369.jpg
> 
> und wie soll das gehen? bei nem Video wäre es vlt. noch eher denkbar,  dass es HALBwegs klappt, da die Software da etliche Einzelbilder  vergleichen kann und sich daraus vlt. eine bestimmte Wahrscheinlichkeit  für ein 3D-Szenario ergibt. Aber bei Bildern? ^^  Wie sieht das dennd  ann aus?



Hier siehst du wieder Player von TriDef funktioniert
http://tridef.com/media/player/overview.html
An den Bildern siehst dus am besten. Das ist schon recht cool. Mit einer guten blau/rot brille erziehlt ma damit gute Ergebnisse.


----------

